

Fixing the MacVim Cursor Bug on MBP Retina - vimninjas
http://www.vimninjas.com/2012/08/30/fixing-the-macvim-cursor-bug-on-mbp-retina/

======
unwind
Not sure if this really is interesting, seems very niche. However, I got
curious and dug up the commit:
[https://github.com/b4winckler/macvim/commit/ce5b7a2d6d8b69d2...](https://github.com/b4winckler/macvim/commit/ce5b7a2d6d8b69d240eddcbb8a9a43e5a1de644a).

~~~
vimninjas
Björn Winckler was really confident where the problem might be. The first
patch solved it. He had no access to MBP Retina, but he did amazing job.

